# Normas del foro - Cuentas duplicadas

## achaw

 *antogc wrote:*   

> ya lo solucioné...con el comando ebuild se hace perfectamente...solo tienes q seguir una serie de pasos y perfecto...
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/2006.0/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=6

 

Vos lo solucionaste...no entiendo. Estas posteando con 2 usuarios distintos? Estoy perdido...

----------

## antogc

"ups" perdon quería decir q lo probé con el comando ebuild e instale sin problemas....esto de escribir con prisas....no me di cuenta que parece como si contestara como el usuario "deadshot"....pro no tengo el placer de conocerlo....

----------

## i92guboj

 *antogc wrote:*   

> ya lo solucioné...con el comando ebuild se hace perfectamente...solo tienes q seguir una serie de pasos y perfecto...
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/2006.0/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=6

 

En lugar de eso, mejor pon el ebuild en tu overlay local, y si es necesario inclúyelo en package.keywords y/o package.unmask. Es uso directo del comando ebuild no está recomendado y solo deberías usarlo si estás desarrollando o testeando ebuilds.

 *antogc wrote:*   

> "ups" perdon quería decir q lo probé con el comando ebuild e instale sin problemas....esto de escribir con prisas....no me di cuenta que parece como si contestara como el usuario "deadshot"....pro no tengo el placer de conocerlo....

 

Paradójico, porque ambas cuentas están registradas desde la misma IP, y ambas postean desde IP pertenecientes a la misma empresa proveedora, situada en Amsterdam según whois. Ahora nos gustaría oír la versión verdadera antes de decidir que hacer con ambas cuentas. Todo eso unido al hecho de que antogc ha continuado la conversación de deadshot como propia, no casa con tu último post en el que aseguras que ni siquiera lo conoces.

Saludos.

----------

## antogc

bueno lo de amsterdam la verdad q nose pq sale de ahi...yo escribo desde un aula de internet de la universidad de malaga....y bueno no creo que sea el unico que siga este foro en malaga....casualidad? pues nose la verdad q un tanto raro es...pero bueno tampoco entiendo la problematica de este tema...

----------

## i92guboj

 *antogc wrote:*   

> bueno lo de amsterdam la verdad q nose pq sale de ahi...yo escribo desde un aula de internet de la universidad de malaga....y bueno no creo que sea el unico que siga este foro en malaga....casualidad? pues nose la verdad q un tanto raro es...pero bueno tampoco entiendo la problematica de este tema...

 

Si son distintas personas no hay problemática. Si es alguien abriendo varias cuentas hay problemática porque:

a) Va contra las normas del foro.

b) Consume recursos innecesariamente, y además es algo que no tiene sentido.

No digo que sea tu caso, pero hay gente que se dedica a eso, no sabemos si por deporte o por realización personal.

----------

## ekz

Para más controversia, fijaros en este post donde deadshot asegura ser amigo de antogc   :Shocked: 

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Para más controversia, fijaros en este post donde deadshot asegura ser amigo de antogc  
> 
> Saludos

 

En ese hilo se ve aún más claro, porque ambos escriben exáctamente igual. Por ejemplo: ambos terminan todas las frases con puntos suspensivos, y ambos escriben en muchas ocasiones 4 puntos suspensivos en lugar de 3. Y desde luego se conocen, al contrario de lo que antogc dice aquí.

Según yo lo veo, son la misma persona. La decisión final es de los administradores del foro.

antogc, esto no es una caza de brujas. Simplemente, no le veo el sentido a tener dos cuentas, sinceramente. Quiero creerte, pero esto sinceramente huele un tanto a chamusquina.

----------

## antogc

ok ok joder es una tonteria pero weno se ve q soys mas buenos de lo q pensaba...a ver la otra cuenta de era de un amigo q como se lee en el post pues se dejo la cuenta abierta y ya tenia en mi pc el poder arrancar con las dos...que fue cuando escribi sin quere en su cuenta...yo necesito gentoo a diario para mi trabajo...de no saber nada a tener q saberlo todo es mucha presión...gracias a vosotros he aprendido millon de cosas pero como esto va tan rapido pues preguntas q considero triviales pro q no las se pues no las pregunto...y bueno vi la otra cuenta y tal y weno se me escapo...y como este foro es un tanto fundamental para mi pues nose la cague y pido disculpas....

es mas si considerais q pueod seguir pues bueno quitar la otra cuetna deadshot y tb pues borrais este hilo q vaya cagada..

lo siento de nuevo...

----------

## i92guboj

 *antogc wrote:*   

> ok ok joder es una tonteria pero weno se ve q soys mas buenos de lo q pensaba...a ver la otra cuenta de era de un amigo q como se lee en el post pues se dejo la cuenta abierta y ya tenia en mi pc el poder arrancar con las dos...que fue cuando escribi sin quere en su cuenta...yo necesito gentoo a diario para mi trabajo...de no saber nada a tener q saberlo todo es mucha presión...gracias a vosotros he aprendido millon de cosas pero como esto va tan rapido pues preguntas q considero triviales pro q no las se pues no las pregunto...y bueno vi la otra cuenta y tal y weno se me escapo...y como este foro es un tanto fundamental para mi pues nose la cague y pido disculpas....
> 
> es mas si considerais q pueod seguir pues bueno quitar la otra cuetna deadshot y tb pues borrais este hilo q vaya cagada..
> 
> lo siento de nuevo...

 

Tranquilo, no creo que haya ningún problema grave. Se trata simplemente de no tener recursos ocupados de forma innecesaria.

Si he entendido bien, confirmas que has usado ambas cuentas. Pasaré el mensaje a los administradores en tu nombre y les diré que suspendan "deadshot".

Saludos y a disfrutar del foro, aquí no ha pasado nada (al menos en lo que a mi respecta, yo aquí no mando).  :Wink: 

EDITADO:

He comunicado al equipo de administración que tu cuenta es "antogc", y les he pedido que bloqueen la cuenta de "deadshot". Comenta a tu compañero que debería tener más cuidado con los auto-logins, y no ir dejando por ahí sus cuentas abiertas, porque pueden causar problemas de este tipo. 

En este foro, no deja de ser un problema menor, pero en otros casos le pueden causar verdaderos problemas. Te aconsejo también que revises las tuyas, y si tienes alguna contraseña por ahí perdida en los ordenadores de clase, bórrala. En ordenadores públicos, JAMÁS se deben dejar contraseñas para recordar en navegadores o similares. Recuerda: cualquier daño que se haga desde tu cuenta, lo hagas tú o no, es responsabilidad tuya.

En cualquier caso, no temas. El equipo de administración tan solo me ha pedido que hable contigo y que escojas una de las dos cuentas.

Asunto zanjado.

Si alguien quiere añadir algo constructivo puede hacerlo. No es mi política bloquear hilos así que no lo haré mientras predomine la sensatez. En cualquier caso, mi consejo es pasar página.

Saludos de nuevo  :Smile: 

----------

## ekz

Me parece mucho que mezclar las 2 cuentas también es una opción para casos similares (usuarios que olvidan su contraseña y luego crean un usuario para poder contactarse con los admins vía mensaje privado p.ej).

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Me parece mucho que mezclar las 2 cuentas también es una opción para casos similares (usuarios que olvidan su contraseña y luego crean un usuario para poder contactarse con los admins vía mensaje privado p.ej).
> 
> Saludos

 

Si. Creo recordar que hace tiempo el usuario "demóstenes" creó una segunda cuenta para poder recuperar su cuenta anterior porque había olvidado el password. 

Pero en dichos casos es más correcto (y también más sencillo) mandar un mail a uno de los administradores por correo ordinario.

----------

## antogc

gracias de verdad....la verdad que a veces siento que me aprovecho un poco del foro pq puedo llegar a escribir dos o tres mensajes al día y bueno vi la opcion de la otra vuenta y bueno....

pedir perdon de nuevo y decir q estoy muy contento de pertenecer a este foro en el q he aprendido tanto y algun dia pueda ayudar a los nuevos como habeis hecho conmigo...

----------

## i92guboj

 *antogc wrote:*   

> gracias de verdad....la verdad que a veces siento que me aprovecho un poco del foro pq puedo llegar a escribir dos o tres mensajes al día y bueno vi la opcion de la otra vuenta y bueno....
> 
> 

 

Siempre que se trate de temas bien distintos, puedes abrir tantos hilos como quieras. Da igual que los abras en cinco meses o en cinco minutos, eso no es problema. Lo único que no se permite es postear varias veces seguidas en un hilo abierto por tí solo para que esté siempre el primero en la lista. En tal caso, si necesitas cambiar o ampliar la información, lo aconsejable es editar el artículo.

No te preocupes si necesitas abrir varios hilos diarios. Eso no es problema siempre que no sean copias del mismo.

----------

## sirope

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *antogc wrote:*   gracias de verdad....la verdad que a veces siento que me aprovecho un poco del foro pq puedo llegar a escribir dos o tres mensajes al día y bueno vi la opcion de la otra vuenta y bueno....
> 
>  
> 
> Siempre que se trate de temas bien distintos, puedes abrir tantos hilos como quieras. Da igual que los abras en cinco meses o en cinco minutos, eso no es problema. Lo único que no se permite es postear varias veces seguidas en un hilo abierto por tí solo para que esté siempre el primero en la lista. En tal caso, si necesitas cambiar o ampliar la información, lo aconsejable es editar el artículo.
> ...

 

Gracias, siento haber abierto tantas cuentas. 

Y pido disculpas de nuevo. xD 

Saludooss!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## demostenes

Efectivamente, tal y como comenta el compañero i92guboj a mi me paso algo parecido, pero no fue un tema de contraseña, si no de cuenta de correo: me di de alta con un alias de una cuenta de correo, pero al cabo del tiempo elimine ese alias y ya no pude acceder como usuario demostenes, para ello cree un usuario demostenes-es y al cabo de un tiempo contacte con Stolz para ver que es lo que se podia hacer. Facilite el correo antiguo y me recupero el usuario demostenes.  Muchas gracias, Stolz.

Esto solo es a titulo informativo y no he puesto acentos porque acabo de instalar un servidor nuevo y no lo he configurado todavia    :Embarassed: 

----------

